# My beloved dogs



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

These are some pics of my new puppy Bella and my beautiful GSDxborder collie Casper who sadly passed away in April this year 










































At the beach-his fave place.


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Aww lovely pics! what breed is she?


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Shes a beagle xxx


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Lovely Pictures! xxx


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

fab pics love the mid air one!!x


----------



## niki (Jan 14, 2009)

she is beautiful!!!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Lovely pics.


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

thank you all xxxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pictures,....


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

bella is an absolute beauty :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Wooo caught in mid-air!! Amazing little dog!!

Love your collie too!! x


----------



## marmite (Sep 22, 2009)

great pics......:thumbup1:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Gorgeous pup
and what a handsome man Casper was.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Gorgeous dogs

Also love the mid flight one


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Beautiful dogs,:001_wub::001_wub: love the mid air one.


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Thank you every one. The mid air one was a real surprise, she ran for the ball but changed her mind and jumped on me and I hit the button just before she leapt at me lol. Im dead chuffed with it 

Casper was a real kind hearted soul and deeply missed. xxx


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

great pics.... love the 'super dog' one.

Casper looks beautiful, such a lovely face xxx rip little man xxx


----------



## CollieDog (Nov 9, 2009)

they are beautiful dogs thanks for sharing


----------



## Krazycatlady (Jul 28, 2008)

That third picture is just so darn cute!!!!!


----------

